# WCG-TPU rig stats thread- post here while FreeDC is away!



## Norton (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey Team,

This thread will be a work in progress so changes may be frequent- keep a watch on the OP for updates

We currently don't have group access to our rig data with GDPR affecting our favorite stats sites (FreeDC, BOINCSats, etc..).... so maybe it's time to try something on our own?

I'm proposing that we use this thread to share info on our crunching rigs so Team members can use the info to their benefit.

Info we're looking for:
- Specs (cpu, ram, ...)
- OS
- WCG/BOINC ppd (charts/graphs welcome)
- Projects selected
- etc...

How does this look for a specs listing?
*CPU / ram/ OS / 28 day avg BOINC ppd / projects*

*Example:
Ryzen 1800X/16GB DDR4-2400/Ubuntu 18.04/20846/SCC,OET,OZ*

We'll be planning on using the OP to display the stats similar to the benchmarking threads on TPU (Unigine Heaven, cpuz, Cinebench, etc). I'll be preparing and posting data from my rigs as an example.

*Thoughts/Suggestions? Let's hear from you!*


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 3, 2018)

Alright, I'll start.

2700X @ 4ghz
16 gb ram @ 3200
Windows 10
Avg ppd about 100k WCG/14k boinc
Running all projects


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's a screenshot of the excel file I'm setting up for myself:






Will be adding a page for each rig plus some additional stats (7/28 day moving avg, etc...). Will post everything in this thread when completed and would be willing to share the file or help you build a template of your own.

How does this look for a specs listing?
*CPU / ram/ OS / 28 day avg BOINC ppd / projects
Ryzen 1800X/16GB DDR4-2400/Ubuntu 18.04/20846/SCC,OET,OZ*

*Update!
Here's a page for my Ryzen 1800X stats:*


Spoiler: 1800X stats


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2018)

Subbed!!  I'll take a look at this when I have had some sleep!!  Nice one @Norton !!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2018)

@Norton just for clarification, how are you pulling the data, direct from WCG's Contribution history?  Do you need the data per system or would a total be good enough??


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2018)

phill said:


> @Norton just for clarification, how are you pulling the data, direct from WCG's Contribution history?  Do you need the data per system or would a total be good enough??


Stats for some or all of your rigs would be great. With the stats sites being down we really don't have means to compare how rig A is doing VS rig B, etc... which was a good tool when it was available 

And yes, data was pulled from WCG history.  Reminder that FreeDC/BOINC points are calculated by dividing WCG points by 7


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll sort that out for asap @Norton   Sadly though, only really my laptop runs 24/7 at the moment, my 6700k system is not plugged and ready to go.. Will have to see if I can sort that out after work tomorrow  
Would any of the statistics help Norton from Boinc's stats tab??  There are also the stats on the main Projects page..  Total work done and then average?  Would that be of any use??  One final question as I don't want to bore you to death, but how much data would you like for the stats?


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2018)

phill said:


> how much data would you like for the stats?


See below from the OP


Norton said:


> *CPU / ram/ OS / 28 day avg BOINC ppd / projects
> Ryzen 1800X/16GB DDR4-2400/Ubuntu 18.04/20846/SCC,OET,OZ*


Note that you could add cpu/ram clocks, power usage, and/or any other data

I'll be posting my rigs with at least 28 days of results and a graph (in Excel) but that is optional


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2018)

I'll see what I can sort out for you @Norton   I should finish work a bit earlier today so I'll see if I can get it sorted out


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

Apologises about the crapness of my reply time, but here we go 

Dell PSUs (dual) | 2 x L5640's + Onboard |5 1Tb SAS 7.2k drives         | 275 watts        | Mint 18.3 via running a VM| SCC only unless HST available
Corsair AX 1200 | 2 x X5650's + 7970        |1 SSD, 2 WD Velcoraptors  | 310 watts       | Mint 18.3                               | SCC only unless HST available
Laptop                 | 1 x 6700HQ                   | 1 SSD                                     | 65 watts         | Windows 10                          | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 2600k                       | 1 SSD                                     | Est 150 watts | Windows 10                          | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 6700k                       | 1 SSD                                     | Est 140 watts | Linux Mint Mate 18.3          | SCC only unless HST available
Laptop Work      | 1 x 4210M                      | 1 SSD                                     | Est 45 watts   | Windows 7                            | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 2600k                       | 1 SSD                                     | Est 150 watts | Linux Mint Mate 18.3          | SCC only unless HST available - Same machine as above, dual boot 






Not sure those credits are correct but that's the stats for the moment..  None of these systems are run 24/7..  If they where I'd possibly be slightly higher up in the pie!!


----------

